# Kitchen Cabinet Graining Complete



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Here are some Pictures of my completed Graining Project. Done in Acrylic and Oil... Followed by 3 coats of Oil Poly.



Michael Tust


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

nice work.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Beautiful. Now it's time to get rid of the granite tile countertop.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

As always, a great looking job. How long did this job take to complete?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yup, as usual, great work Michael.

BTW, did I tell you that the Knockaerts visited us at the beginning of July? Jeff had good things to say about you :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Great job! What were they before, white?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice work. Any before pics?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Beautiful! Let me see the before pic.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

These look like that project. 

http://www.painttalk.com/f29/kitchen-cabinet-graining-doors-15249/

You really do have some impressive artistic talent.


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2011)

Really beautiful rich colors. How much time goes into something like this?


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweet! Got any "before" pics?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Can you let us know what products? I'm guessing Deft or Minwax.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Paradigmzz said:


> Beautiful. Now it's time to get rid of the granite tile countertop.


Thanks
Yes But..... The client did not want workers tearing up her Kitchen.. she is very Private. i was able to Grain 80% of it at my Studio... Even though the Granite is Butt Ugly... It actually looks much better then it did with the Pickled Oak that was there....



Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Lambrecht said:


> As always, a great looking job. How long did this job take to complete?


Thank You

I was working on Two other Projects at the same time... so it was Not less then 2 weeks ...and Not More then 3



Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

daArch said:


> Yup, as usual, great work Michael.
> 
> BTW, did I tell you that the Knockaerts visited us at the beginning of July? Jeff had good things to say about you :thumbsup:


No Arch... I have not seen him at the last 2 or 3 meetings... Jeff is a Great Guy and always has a good approach to Hanging Paper...



Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Great job! What were they before, white?


Thanks,


Pickled Oak.... I'm Posting the before pics Now..


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes Thankfully we took before Pics !!!



Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> These look like that project.
> 
> http://www.painttalk.com/f29/kitchen-cabinet-graining-doors-15249/
> 
> You really do have some impressive artistic talent.


Thank You


Yes ... Just thought I would Post some beginning Pics of Doors only... Something to look at.


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Holly said:


> Really beautiful rich colors. How much time goes into something like this?


Thank You !

Yes, a Very Important Part are creating Colors that work.. As mentioned,the Granite is pretty ugly, but the Colors that we Grained it,actually made it acceptible for the client. I very rarely Grain exactly the same,so I am a bit slower when I start as I am trying to get my method I want to use.


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

robladd said:


> Can you let us know what products? I'm guessing Deft or Minwax.


Sure.... The Graining Glaze was made using 1 part Linseed Oil.... 2 parts Turpinetine...and about 7% Japan Drier.... This went on top of a fast drying Acrylic that was used for the Undergraining...

Then I clearcoated using Zar Oil Poly... An even mix of 1 part Flat.. and 1 part Satin. This Sheen is not too shinny as some of the Satin Poly's look like Semi... Minwax is one that does.


Michael Tust


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

WOW. those look fantastic.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice work. Its refreshing to be reminded that there are people willing to pay for work like that.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> Nice work. Its refreshing to be reminded that there are people willing to pay for work like that.


Thanks,

Oh there out there.... just not as many as 10 years ago.



Michael Tust


----------

